# Kerwin's Tree Service



## collie

We had 2 large Oak trees positioned approximately 5-7 feet away from our home. We contacted Kerwin’s tree and stump removal, within a 24 hour period we had an estimate, the trees were down and the stumps were removed. We live in wooded area and have had many trees removed, Kerwin’s estimates are very competitive and the job is done right.  We will definitely call them for future services. They are fully insured; as a matter of fact they presented us with a copy of their insurance. I would highly recommend them to anyone! Their phone # is 301-994-9388


----------



## Vince

Have used Kerwin's in the past.  Excellent service and pricing.


----------



## 7dgirl

called Kerwin this weekend and he gave me a price to remove some trees and stumps. called another tree service also. and the other guy gave me a price 1000 dollars more. so i will be calling kerwin back. not sure why the other guy was so much.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bill is a nice guy and has a great reputation.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Guess I'll be calling them soon. Couple of weeks ago on a breezy day, the top part of a maple I have split in two, with the 2 pieces going different directions. This may have been the largest section, it is about 25 feet up and both pieces are hung up on branches below them and looks like they will never come down without some help of a chainsaw. They are still connected to the tree, but with this large branch split in two like a 'Y'.


----------



## Wickedwrench

Has anyone used Kerwin recently? I'm needing to have some large trees removed and was wondering who I should call to get the job done without getting gouged.


----------



## MiddleGround

Does Kerwin repair damage done to lawns after they remove the tress due to their equipment? I notice that none of the tree services (or the well companies for that matter) do it.


----------



## GWguy

MiddleGround said:


> Does Kerwin repair damage done to lawns after they remove the tress due to their equipment? I notice that none of the tree services (or the well companies for that matter) do it.


When I used him a few years ago, he didn't make enough of a mess to worry about.

Last year I had Southern Maryland Tree take down two maples in my front yard, he was pretty inexpensive and he did do a "restoration".  However, the "restoration" wasn't worth anything.  He used some kind of dirt that instantly turned to mud the instant water hit it.  Left the ground uneven and full of debris.  Worked fast but like a bull in a china shop.  His payloader leaked hydraulic fluid badly and I can still smell it in the ground.   I'm still looking for someone to clean up his "restoration".

But for the original question, both Jeff's and Kerwin's have very good reputations.  I'd re-use either of them.


----------



## Grumpy

Mike's Tree Service - 443-532-7979


----------



## MiddleGround

GWguy said:


> When I used him a few years ago, he didn't make enough of a mess to worry about.
> 
> Last year I had Southern Maryland Tree take down two maples in my front yard, he was pretty inexpensive and he did do a "restoration".  However, the "restoration" wasn't worth anything.  He used some kind of dirt that instantly turned to mud the instant water hit it.  Left the ground uneven and full of debris.  Worked fast but like a bull in a china shop.  His payloader leaked hydraulic fluid badly and I can still smell it in the ground.   I'm still looking for someone to clean up his "restoration".
> 
> But for the original question, both Jeff's and Kerwin's have very good reputations.  I'd re-use either of them.



I asked because I have seen several tree companies and almost all well companies leave a dirt mess in people's yards after the job was done. No leveling, seeding... nothing. And people were OK with that.


----------



## GWguy

MiddleGround said:


> I asked because I have seen several tree companies and almost all well companies leave a dirt mess in people's yards after the job was done. No leveling, seeding... nothing. And people were OK with that.


I had a new septic system put in and two trees taken down, two different vendors.  They filled it back in and made a poor attempt at planting some seed, but in reality, it's not what they do.  They aren't landscapers.  I wasn't ok with it, but knew I was going to have to call a landscaper anyway.


----------



## MiddleGround

GWguy said:


> I had a new septic system put in and two trees taken down, two different vendors.  They filled it back in and made a poor attempt at planting some seed, but in reality, it's not what they do.  They aren't landscapers.  I wasn't ok with it, but knew I was going to have to call a landscaper anyway.



Window installers don't do house siding either but, if they tear a hole in my siding then I expect them to fix it (or find someone else to fix it and pay for it)


----------



## black dog

MiddleGround said:


> I asked because I have seen several tree companies and almost all well companies leave a dirt mess in people's yards after the job was done. No leveling, seeding... nothing. And people were OK with that.



 I guess with your thinking the plumber / electrician is supposed to repair the drywall he cut out to do a repair.


----------



## GWguy

black dog said:


> I guess with your thinking the plumber / electrician is supposed to repair the drywall he cut out to do a repair.


No, but I would expect he call and sub a wallboard guy.  I don't expect that same service from a septic jockey digging up my yard.


----------



## David

black dog said:


> I guess with your thinking the plumber / electrician is supposed to repair the drywall he cut out to do a repair.


I would sure as F hope they were professional to leave someone's house the way they found it. If they fix it themselves or call in a sub, people expect these "pros" to complete the job, or at the very least, tell the people up front that they plan on leaving a big mess for them to deal with themselves. ESPECIALLY with the prices some of these guys charge today.


----------



## black dog

David said:


> I would sure as F hope they were professional to leave someone's house the way they found it. If they fix it themselves or call in a sub, people expect these "pros" to complete the job, or at the very least, tell the people up front that they plan on leaving a big mess for them to deal with themselves. ESPECIALLY with the prices some of these guys charge today.


I'm quite sure that it will be written on the estimate ( drywall repairs and paint will be done by others )that is signed by the customer before any work is done. Do you really want the plumber , electrician, roofer or other tradesman doing drywall repairs and match the paint in that wall or walls in your home or business? 

 This is off Angies list website,
Dear Christina: You ask a good, and common, question. The short answer is that you probably don’t want an electrician or plumber fixing a hole in your wall — it’s not their specialty.

My experience is that most plumbers and electricians who’ve earned top ratings from Angie’s List members don’t build this kind of repair work into their bids. They focus on their core competency. Some may repair very small holes, but will likely include that in their bid.
This is something you should talk with your service pro about before you sign a contract or make a hire.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

David said:


> I would sure as F hope they were professional to leave someone's house the way they found it. If they fix it themselves or call in a sub, people expect these "pros" to complete the job, or at the very least, tell the people up front that they plan on leaving a big mess for them to deal with themselves. ESPECIALLY with the prices some of these guys charge today.


Why would you want to pay the tree service price per hour for someone to sow some grass seed?


----------



## GWguy

PeoplesElbow said:


> Why would you want to pay the tree service price per hour for someone to sow some grass seed?


I've never had any tree service charge by the hour.  They give you an estimate for the job and they've always honored the estimate.  If it takes them longer, no extra charge to you.


----------



## black dog

So, if a tree fell in your yard and a branch punched through the roof and into a upstairs room and also blew through a window would you expect the roofer to repair the roof trusses , window, drywall and painting?


----------



## GWguy

black dog said:


> So, if a tree fell in your yard and a branch punched through the roof and into a upstairs room and also blew through a window would you expect the roofer to repair the roof trusses , window, drywall and painting?


Well now you're just getting into reductio ad absurdum.  I'd call my insurance company and let them deal with it.


----------



## black dog

GWguy said:


> Well now you're just getting into reductio ad absurdum.  I'd call my insurance company and let them deal with it.


That started with post 14...


----------



## MiddleGround

David said:


> *I would sure as F hope they were professional to leave someone's house the way they found it.* If they fix it themselves or call in a sub, people expect these "pros" to complete the job, or at the very least, tell the people up front that they plan on leaving a big mess for them to deal with themselves. ESPECIALLY with the prices some of these guys charge today.



Exactly! With respects to taking down a tree, I expect my yard to be exactly the way it was sans tree. Not a missing tree and half the yard in ruins.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

GWguy said:


> I've never had any tree service charge by the hour.  They give you an estimate for the job and they've always honored the estimate.  If it takes them longer, no extra charge to you.


Its built into the price,  they will charge you less if they don't have to sow grass.


----------



## Wickedwrench

$1800 to take out one tree? These tree guys must smoke the good stuff at those rates.


----------



## BOP

GWguy said:


> When I used him a few years ago, he didn't make enough of a mess to worry about.
> 
> Last year I had Southern Maryland Tree take down two maples in my front yard, he was pretty inexpensive and he did do a "restoration".  However, the "restoration" wasn't worth anything.  He used some kind of dirt that instantly turned to mud the instant water hit it.  Left the ground uneven and full of debris.  Worked fast but like a bull in a china shop.  His payloader leaked hydraulic fluid badly and I can still smell it in the ground.   I'm still looking for someone to clean up his "restoration".
> 
> But for the original question, both Jeff's and Kerwin's have very good reputations.  I'd re-use either of them.


I've tried calling Jeff's but usually there's a busy signal.  Starting to wonder if they're out of business.


----------



## GWguy

BOP said:


> I've tried calling Jeff's but usually there's a busy signal.  Starting to wonder if they're out of business.


I don't see anything that looks like he's gone.  He's on Facebook, maybe try him there, or email him.

*Phone:* 301-997-0006
*Email:* info@JeffsTree.com
*Website:* JeffsTree.com


----------



## calvcopf

Kerwins trimmed trees on my property. They do good, but let them know if you don't want everything cut to the extreme. They can get a bit over zealous with the saw sometimes.


----------

